# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Muang Resort in Buriram

## schiene

*Muang Pizza & Resort Buriram*
http://www.muangresort-buriram.com/index.html
514/59 Harnchana Road
T.Naimuang A.Muang
Buriram,31000
Tel.: 044612032 
Das Muang Resort in Buriram wird von einem jungen Holländer geführt(er spricht deutsch und engl.) und liegt relativ zentral aber ruhig in
Buriram.Die Zimmer sind geräumig und sauber.Kühlschrank und TV+WIFI gehören ebenfalls zur Einrichtung.Grosser Pool
und Parkplätze sind auch vorhanden.
Im Restaurant+Terrasse gibt es gutes europ.+Thaiessen und wer gerne Wein trinkt findet eine grosse Auswahl an internat.
Weinen.
Wer in Buriram für ein paar Tage ein Zimmer braucht ist hier gut aufgehoben.
Bilder stelle ich später noch mit ein.

----------


## schiene

hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Hotel...

----------

